# Downloadable User Manual Nissan Sunny FB15 Ex-Saloon SPLEND



## prinlk (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi,
If anyone knows how to find the above manual for my car manufactured in 2000?
/Indrajith


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Please check your owner's manual or engine numbers for the specific engine code. I'm betting yours is a QG16DE, so maybe the QG18DE guys can hook you up.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Click on this link

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=76500


----------



## nald27 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Im a new guy here. I just want to ask if any know where I can download an manual of my 1994 Ex Saloon model. The previous owner lost the manual. Thanks for the help.


----------



## nald27 (Jun 16, 2009)

engine no is GA14. it's a B13.


----------



## nald27 (Jun 16, 2009)

engine no is GA14. B13 model


----------



## Tareq (Nov 22, 2014)

Dear All, mine is FB15 with QG15 engine, year 2002, Japanese domestic model Sunny. Any chance anyone would have a user manual for this.... Thanks.


----------



## kewl (Dec 8, 2014)

where can I download the latest 2014 Sunny Model manual?


----------

